# 16k HPF M3 Turbo Kit is ready!!!



## heaven7 (Sep 27, 2006)

I believe HPF now has a 750hp turbo kit for you fellows to purchase at a price of 16k+2.5K installation.:thumbup:


----------



## adriver (Oct 30, 2005)

got a link?


----------

